# floating plants



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

I was thinkin of adding some floating plants to block some light... I like the look of Water Velvet or Salvinia (Salvinia minima)... my question is.. what is the best floating plant for the aquarium?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I like frogbit because it is a clean looking plant, looks like a water lily, the roots are good for infusoria growth, and its' easy to clean out/"trim"
http://www.gwapa.org/forum/uploads/pict0315_large_web_view_303.jpg


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I have salvinia minima in my tank.....

Looks great! Just be sure you dont have ANY duckweed or it will take over...


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

duckweed?


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I float HC and Riccia.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I vote for Amazon Frogbit too, great plant. I've got Salvinia natans too and that's good, but I prefer AF! I have to say I don't mind duckweed that much! Just keep netting it out, it removes tons of nutrients and makes great houseplant fertiliser.


----------



## triple red (Oct 27, 2005)

personally i like water pennywort (hydrocotyle leucephala)
i let mine grow across the surface and out of the the tank....and its very easy to trim too
but
im partial to the "lilly pad look"


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have Ceratopteris thalictroides Water Sprite growing floating in my tank at the moment. Grows like a weed, and will take over if you don't keep pulling bits out, but I quite like the look of it with all its roots hanging down, the shrimp and betta ove picking their way through it as well.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

APCRandall said:


> duckweed?


I do! It multiplys quickly, so it has to be removed often.

Another nice floater is Water Lettuce.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I have some Salvinia minima in my shrimp tank and it is taking over! I actually have it listed in for sale on here so if you are interested in some let me know you can PM me. Here are some of my pictures of the plants...


----------

